# New rifle?



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

So I've just about made up my mind on a Savage 111 Trophy rifle package.
It comes with a Nikon scope and cost about $550.
Is there anything in that price range that I'm overlooking that would be a significant upgrade?
Thanks

Here's a link to them at Cabelas.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting ... t105523380


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Savage really will give you a fantastic rifle and accuracy that cant be beat for the price. I think you are on the right track personally


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I know very little about most savages rifles but they are inherently very accurate and a great value. I have heard good things about the Ruger American, but again thats just what friends and reviews have said. let us know how you like it once you pick it up.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

For the money, you probably won't find a better package deal- I think you have found a great rifle. I've been impressed with the Weatherby Vanguard II and the Tikka T3, but they are around tht price for the rifle only. I'm a big fan of Nikon scopes and I enjoy my savage 22-250 so I definitely say go for it!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Love my Savages and my Nikons. :O||:


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I haven't checked prices on them lately, but in late December I picked one up in 7mm rem mag, with the nikon scope and accutrigger for $370 at Cal Ranch, then sold the scope for $140 on ebay. That being said, it's not a bad idea to look around before buying.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Love my Savages and my Nikons. :O||:


That Al is a smart fellar! 
At that price range, I don't think you can do any better unless you just find a smoking deal on sale for the same set up. Davidson's has that one for $519 I have found that a rifle is an investment and after learning time after time the hard way that you really should spend a little more money and be patient until you can pay more. From what I understand, that scope is not a prostaff as the turrets are cheaper; while it is probably the best scope sold in a combo it is still pretty entry grade. If I were you, I would wait a little until you can afford this one that includes the accustock for untouchable accuracy at that price. Model 11 FCNS Do you have another scope that you can use until you can afford another? Just a thought! 
I personally just got really frustrated with the poor accuracy of my Remington 700 and sold it to buy the Savage model 16 in 300WSM with a Nikon MOnarch, which I can't rave enough about; just in love with it! It cost 2.5x more than the 700, but for something that will literally last a lifetime, what is a couple hundred dollars? The nice thing with firearms is that the value holds quite well, so if you cant afford the better stuff right now, you can likely afford to sell the cheaper one later for nearly the purchase price if you purchase it well and then upgrade as I did. Which caliber are you looking at? From the model 111 it must be a long action...


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

I've been using a savage .30-06 since I started hunting deer 18 years ago great gun


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is a pretty good deal on the one you are after http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/ ... ge-107574/


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Well I order it in 7MM-08 from Cabelas.
Time to cash in my points anyway I guess.
Be here in a couple weeks. Time to get brass, dies etc.
Reload for 7 mag so at least have a few bullets to try.

Any suggestions for deer and antelope loads?

Huge - thanks and I registered so maybe I'll actually win since I just bought one?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Huge - thanks and I registered so maybe I'll actually win since I just bought one?


I do know of three couples who gave up having kids of their own and adopted and within months finally got pregnant, so....

Please give us a field report! I am anxious to hear as I have been tempted to get one for my son. 
As to the loads...that is like asking which soft drink is the best. I am fairly new to loading, but I bought a pretty wide variety of loads to test them all out. My Savage really likes the Bergers and the Accubond as far as accuracy goes. A lot of others swear by the field performance of the Bergers, Accubonds, Partitions and the Barnes TTSX. I don't think that you can go wrong with any of those.

What swayed you to the 7mm-08?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Will do on the field report. Should get it in a couple weeks.
I decided to go with the 7-08 because I have a 223 and 7mag so its a good middle ground caliber.
Was tempted with the 243 but want it to be capable of harvesting elk as well. (not that the 243 can't)
Gun will be used primarily by my wife but I would also like to have something besides the 7mag for antelope.
I also already have a pretty good stockpile of .284 projectiles for reloading so that helps.
Thanks for your thoughts.


----------

